
Airbnb host will most likely turn you down if you have disabilities - zealsham
https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/2/15729326/airbnb-disability-discrimination-study
======
fred_is_fred
If I was the host what kind of liability does it open me up to if I host a
blind person (for example)? Is this covered by me or by AirBnB?

